# How to mag a Jigmaster



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Buy a bunch of #99K3203 (3/8 x 1/10) magnets from Lee Valley Tools. Make a stack of 3 or 4 magnets (determined by the clearance between the spool and the houseing). Place them on the outside of the bare aluminum spool (no line) spaced by a piece of match book cover and held in place by another magnet that is placed inside of the spool. Locate the stack as far out from the shaft as possible and they are attached by placing a dab of epoxy to the outer most magnet. Assemble reel and let the epoxy cure. Repeat 180 deg. away with the opposite magnetic pole facing the spool. The magnets will stay together by their own force. The one screw take down on this reel really comes in handy at this point, you can quickly change from 2 magnets to 3 or 4.

Life is great!!
Yall be careful now!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Do You Have a Pic/Diagram*

I've magged my Jigmaster, but not sure what you are talking about here. Do you have a diagram or pic you can post? I have a total of six mags (3 stacks of 2) along the inner edge of the left-hand side plate, alligned + - +. I used plain ol' super glue to place the 1st three mags down on the bakelite plate and then the top three went on naturally. It works great with 6 & bait, but I'd be interested in your concept. Thanks.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

sprtsracer said:


> I've magged my Jigmaster, but not sure what you are talking about here. Do you have a diagram or pic you can post? I have a total of six mags (3 stacks of 2) along the inner edge of the left-hand side plate, alligned + - +. I used plain ol' super glue to place the 1st three mags down on the bakelite plate and then the top three went on naturally. It works great with 6 & bait, but I'd be interested in your concept. Thanks.


 The method is approximately the same with the exception of using a piece of match book (about .030 thick) to space the magnet stack close and flat to the spool (temporarily held in place by the magnet on the other side of the spool side wall).
I would gladly share pictures, but I don't have picture posting privileges.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

email them to me and I 'll post them
[email protected]


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

VICIII said:


> email them to me and I 'll post them
> [email protected]


 One jpg is on its way showing magnets


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Please do post pic*

Am thinking of getting a Jigmaster also.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Posted...*

Nice.
the Jigmaster is magged....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*VICiii*

Where did you post pic?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*in photos*

Sorry in photos...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks.*

I must of looked to soon, before system loaded pic.

Am watching a few on ebay at the moment.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I got just got two*

Might get rid of one for about 40 shipped...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

what condition is it in?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*pic's*

You got pic of for sale jigmaster?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*closed ebay on sunday*

and had bid on two but both worked. only thought one would go through.... they should show up by friday and I will post pics...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I just won a JigMaster on eBay*

Check out pics in Photos.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*The big O*

Looks good.
I will keep ya posted on what I do to my reels.. Let me know how yours was..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I like to mag it*

and what ever else I can do to it on a low budget.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Smoooth*

FYI

Makes drag washers for it....


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Orest said:


> FYI
> 
> Makes drag washers for it....


 I wouldn't over look Penn's HT-100 set. They are as smooth as any.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Is that what come*

with the reel?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Orest said:


> Check out pics in Photos.


 I looked at the pictures. Is the spool chrome plated brass or aluminum? The brass one is thinner than the aluminum. The brass one has round outter lips on the spool. The aluminum one is not round. The aluminum spool must be used to get the best braking effect.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I don't know what type of metal*

I asked and he stated it was metal; which type I am not sure. Have to wait until I get it.

The parts pdf I found on line list 2 spools for this reel. A 29L-500 and a 29M-500.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Orest,you have what looks to be a 500m judging from the pictures.This makes your spool the chrome plated brass one.You can buy a new Penn aluminum one or better yet the aluminum Newell one.The Newell one is discontinued but can be found on e-bay for very cheap.The Newell spool has close to the same capacity of the metal one where the Penn aluminum holds less.There is also a Newell graphite spool but since you plan on magging it you probally don't want that one.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Samurai*

Do you happen to know what part # I should be looking for? Either the PENN or NEWELL?

Will it say on ebay Newell spool - fit PENN Jigmaster 500???


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The spool you want for a jigmaster is 29L-500 from penn. The Newell will do just fine as well. The Jigmaster comes with the HT100 drag from Penn.
My reel is 30 plus years old and I have put it through hell and it still works just fine. My is stock I have never maged it. Replaced both side plates and the Bars(my fault on the bars).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Digger*

That's what I thought since Samurai stated I might have the M, the parts PDF list a 29L spool.

Will order from PENN.

What a WEB site, all the info in the world right here. Thanks to all.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the original boxes for my Newell spools at home,will look to see what the part # is.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Ok got my jigmaster*

casted it the other day and it flew... 
I did not know that I could actually polish my thumb in the form of 50lb. mono...
the reel came to me with it on and just took a 8ft. spinner and put the reel on that to see if I should or need a caster to start and my god... did that 4 oz fly... I think it went around 70yrds my first cast which was very lite just to feel what it need to cast. Next time I chucked it and the line had a small bump in it and that thing came around so many times pounding my thumb and then I stopped the reel when the weight was going to hit the water and "BAM" polished thumb.... 
So who has an old casting rod they want to part with in FLA...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

VICIII said:


> casted it the other day and it flew...
> I did not know that I could actually polish my thumb in the form of 50lb. mono...
> the reel came to me with it on and just took a 8ft. spinner and put the reel on that to see if I should or need a caster to start and my god... did that 4 oz fly... I think it went around 70yrds my first cast which was very lite just to feel what it need to cast. Next time I chucked it and the line had a small bump in it and that thing came around so many times pounding my thumb and then I stopped the reel when the weight was going to hit the water and "BAM" polished thumb....
> So who has an old casting rod they want to part with in FLA...


 Since I put the magnets in I can put all the power into it that I want and my thumb does not have to touch the spool until the weight is about to hit. I generally use 5 oz. or more with a 11 or 12 foot heaver and 17 pound Stren with 50 pound shocker.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Viciii*

I got some band-aids. But no spare casting rod. Can't wait to receive mine. Going to match it a OM12 Heavy.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Got today and reel was there*

it is in really great shape. Yep got brass/chrome spool, tried sticking a magnet to it, fell right off.

Ordered rare earth mags from Lee Valley today and I got my eye on an aluminum spool on ebay.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Orest said:


> it is in really great shape. Yep got brass/chrome spool, tried sticking a magnet to it, fell right off.
> 
> Ordered rare earth mags from Lee Valley today and I got my eye on an aluminum spool on ebay.


 I've got faith in you. Once you find out how simple and quick it is you'll want to do another one. Just remember to degrease the area where you want the expoxy stick and put grease on the areas that you don't want it to stick.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Looking to buy*

some Newell LC1 Long Cast Bearings.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*LC1s*

I'm pretty sure I got some,let me see if I can dig some up.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't worry Samurai for now*

I won a pair on ebay last night. Maybe I'll need them if I buy another JM 500.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

In addition to magging mine, I also got the newell teflon bearings (not actually bearings, but they take the place of the metal "bearings" that the spool spindles fit into. Just unscrew the metal ones from the side plates and screw in the teflon ones.), as well as the newell graphite posts and a finer threaded star drag adjustment. Darn cheap mods that really improve the performance. Now iffin ya *really* wanna spend the bucks, you can get the Accurate frame and sideplates for it as well. You can get those from Chark Bait. Eventually, that's what I plan to do after I hit the lottery.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Drag Washers Jm 500*

Do you install dry or a little oil?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Orest said:


> Do you install dry or a little oil?


 Dry


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ok*

Probably will buy new drag components. just got done taking apart and cleaning it and polishing it. Really nice reels. Going out back to cast it on my OM12. 

Also cleaned my old Ambassadeur 5500C from the mid '70s.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I need one of mine own band-aids*

he reel came with 30# line and with my 50# shocker, made a good size knot and it found mine thumb. It cast really nice. That 30#line with lots of memory is coming off in the hour. Putiing 15# Sufix superior on it, after I mag it and get my alum spool.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jigmaster question - What do I have ????*

Does your JM have a solid bar across the front and back or 2 individual rods? I saw this on ebay and mine JM has this stuff already.

See link. http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-500-to-501...224382581QQcategoryZ36162QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The one I bought does not have the black alum spool. But it does have the chrome post and foot like the kit shows.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Got mine HT-100*

drag kit yesterday. Still waiting for magnets and spool and Newll bearings.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I ordered the "rare earth magnets"... Should get here in a week... Might have some extra... 
Keep me posted on what you do to your reel. I am getting my other one soon. It is right handed so I my not keep it. I am going to mag it and then sell on ebay I think. 
I am interested in the drags you bought and how it works.. I am going to have one reel for surf and if I keep the other it will be for big feesh... So I will be getting a new drag.
Keep us posted on how this goes..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Viciii*

I ordered 10 each of the 3/8 x 1/10 magnets and cups and washers for them. According to the FedEx tracking site they are on the truck to be delivered today.

Come on spools and bearings.

Am watching a Mint OEM Penn Star Drag Improvement Kit to convert the Star Drag system in the Penn Jigmaster 500 to the fine thread like the Newell.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cool
I have heard that the drag upgrade is a truly great up grade. Interest to know what you think when you are done.. What did you pay for it?
when we are done we should compare pics... I hope my other spool will work in the magging... aluminum is the only spool that works right?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

The drag upgrade am bidding on ebay. That's my understanding that the alum spool is the one to have for magging. I got 2 coming, got them for $30. on ebay, both PENN 29L-500 in the box.

I was thinking about "Why do people epoxy individual washer to their side plate?" Why not just take a oversize SS washer and cut an arc out of it and epoxy just one piece of metal to the side plate.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

remember that you need to be 1mm or closer without interfearing... ... maybe that is it...??


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Orest said:


> Does your JM have a solid bar across the front and back or 2 individual rods? I saw this on ebay and mine JM has this stuff already.
> 
> See link. http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-500-to-501...224382581QQcategoryZ36162QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The one I bought does not have the black alum spool. But it does have the chrome post and foot like the kit shows.


FYI the kit shown above is to convert a 500 to a501.The 501 is narrower than the 500 therefore the spools cannot be interchanged without changing the base and bars.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Orest said:


> I was thinking about "Why do people epoxy individual washer to their side plate?" Why not just take a oversize SS washer and cut an arc out of it and epoxy just one piece of metal to the side plate.


You will have to take your magnet with you when you are choosing your washer if you want to use stainless steel most likely it will be "austenitic" which means it does not have the structure ot be magnetic because of the higher chromium content and the addition of nickle in the alloy. If you can find some some stainless that has little chromium and no nickle then a mag will stick. That is why most just use zinc plated washers, the only draw back is that it is a plating so if you cut it than it could corrode. One option may be finding some used stainless kitchen cuttlery and cutting your arc shape out of it because it will most likley be magnetic. Anyway I hope that helps.
John


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

sprtsracer said:


> In addition to magging mine, I also got the newell teflon bearings (not actually bearings, but they take the place of the metal "bearings" that the spool spindles fit into. Just unscrew the metal ones from the side plates and screw in the teflon ones.), as well as the newell graphite posts and a finer threaded star drag adjustment. Darn cheap mods that really improve the performance. Now iffin ya *really* wanna spend the bucks, you can get the Accurate frame and sideplates for it as well. You can get those from Chark Bait. Eventually, that's what I plan to do after I hit the lottery.


 Its interesting, I put the Newell bearings in mine many years ago to slow the reel down, now that its got magnets I'll be switching back to the faster stock bearings.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*I agree with*

What Dyhard said.---In my experience,the LC1s make the reel spin smoother but slows it down.I like the hard surface of spindle against hard stock bushing over the soft LC1s.With the right oil,very good.Than again the bearings in the Accurate plates even better/faster.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> Its interesting, I put the Newell bearings in mine many years ago to slow the reel down, now that its got magnets I'll be switching back to the faster stock bearings.


Sure enough gained some yardage switching back to the stock bearings with a little yellow rocket oil.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, putting magnets in 3 Penn 500 Jig-Masters took all the thumb-pain away from casting. I wanted to do more, so I put mags in a Penn 200 Surfmaster (spool had to be balanced) and a Penn 140 Squidder. Now they all are great distance reels with no blow-ups, thumb only to stop!! Using stacks of magnets allows changing the number of magnets thus their effect. Notice, all of these reels are “One Screw Take Down”. Sure is fast!
The next ones will be 2 Penn 180s, a 155 and another 200. SOME BODY STOP ME.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

the fix of buying expensive tackle with out the cost.... It is like good weening for us Tackle Hos....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Dyhard and VICIII*

What size mags did you guys buy? I got the 3/8 x 1/10.

I had some time Friday afternoon, I was also changing the spark plugs on my truck at the same time, took out one mag, just one was in the reel and just a slight over run. Have to try 2 mags and less reel tension. I think the problem with casting, line drive, is the reel in not moving quick/fast enough during the cast. Might have to try even maybe smaller mags.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Dyhard and VICIII*

You guys need a alum spool???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7226669266&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:US:17


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I take it.*

hoW MUCH, I will take it..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry thought you had it I am going to bid on it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FYI 29L-500 Spool.*

There is PENN parts site I have ordered the OEM bearings and HT-100 drag washers from in New Jersey that sells that spool for $20. and shipping for $6.99, but you get it the next day or 2.

http://www.fishhead.net/Peen_Reel_parts.htm


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I do have 2 spool.*

Right now I like to keep both. Might pick up a second 500.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I have one*

What do you wan to pay?? 
I have a left handed and keep looking for another left handed... I will sell my Right handed. Crome spool, some pitting in the frame but works great. I took it to my bait and tackle penn repair guy and he said it work great and I replaced the right side. So it is red on the left side and black on the right. What would you offer?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sorry*

Not right now. Am watching a different reel on ebay right now. That I would like to have. But I will keep yours in mind. Got any pics.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

take some tonight...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Look like your going to steal that*

spool. Maybe I should bid on it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Congrat's*

You got deal on the spool.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Yeah I a tackle ho...*

got both for 2.99..
Now I am looking for more reels... It could start turning it to a problem... I hooked a nice ray or shark yesterday afternoon... The reel handled it great. I am not more addictied...
I am going to get new drags for the reels... What ones did you get or do you recomend


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I got the HT-100*

from that link I posted yesterday.

I yet to relly fish the reel yet; we are still waiting for some warm weather up north.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Orest said:


> What size mags did you guys buy? I got the 3/8 x 1/10.
> 
> You got the right ones. For smaller reels you can use the 1/4 x 1/10 size. I don't bother with useing a washer, I just epoxy a magnet on the side plate and once its cured stack some more magnets on.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I think I got the 1/4inch....??*

Actully the guy threw three spools for 20 delivered... Should work out well..
I dropped my reel in the sand three times last time I fished and it did not bother the reel what so ever... I love simple stuff that works....


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

For the 140 Squidder one stack of four 1/4" magnets and another stack of three 180 degrees away and opposite polarity does the trick. It takes all the power I can give 6 ounces on a stiff 11 foot heaver and my thumb does not have to touch the spool until the weight touches down. Fine tuning will continue.


----------

